
AWS S3 is down - markwaldron
https://twitter.com/BrentO/status/1018945631002546176
======
nodesocket
Been in the AWS and S3 console for last couple of hours and have not seen any
errors. Is this confirmed... Fake news?

~~~
markwaldron
I encountered the error myself in S3

